# Tenchu



## Shinzu (Oct 3, 2003)

anyone ever played this game?  awesome and realisic no doubt.  sho and kane kosugi were used as the models for ayame and rikimaru.

http://www.tenchuwrathofheaven.com/enter.html


----------



## kroh (Oct 3, 2003)

awsome game with a lot of replay value.   i also liked the inclusion of the multiplayer and the third character.  Another fun ride where the characters were modled after actors is the Onimusha series.  If ya get a chance, take a look...

WalT


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

i have heard of that game but never seen it in action.  i wil be sure to take a peek.  thanx!!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 4, 2003)

I loved the game so much I went out and bought it.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

which one?  i had tenchu 1 and 2 on ps1, but i dont have a ps2 yet.  when i get one i will be sure to pick up tenchu 3


----------



## Kroy (Oct 4, 2003)

One and two.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

excellent!!!


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

I recently Played tenchu 3 for ps2 It was really cool!!!


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2003)

thats possibly the only game that would make me get a ps2 right now.  i enjoyed the first two so much.... when i saw the third i was like aaaaawesome!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm hoping for a ps2 for Christmas, then I'll get #3.


----------

